# Gaming pc config for 50k



## sidster (Mar 17, 2015)

I had created a thread a while ago, replacing that with this.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming. Games like gta 5, assasin's creed unity at the best settings possible. Not very ken on fps games.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: I have 47k right now. I might be able to extend it for a balanced config

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No, unless necessary.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 TB atleast.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes. Although I have a monitor I would like to play on 1080p resolution. Don't really know the size. Will 19 inches suffice?

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Mouse. Dvd rom.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Probably next month.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler, although I could try asembling it.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Pune. Open to online shopping, unless I find better deals locally.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:Is it a good idea to buy from amazon U.S?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 17, 2015)

Intel Core i5 4440 - 11000,

Gigabyte B85M-D3H - 5500,

Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600MHz - 5600,

Deepcool Tesseract SW- 3300,

WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 3500,

Dell S2240L 21.5" LED IPS -7500,

Corsair CX500 - 3500,

Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB -10500,

Logitech MK200 -800.

TOTAL -51,200. ​


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

Modified forum's 60k config


*Processor*Intel i5 4440*11,000**CPU Cooler*stock0*Motherboard*Asus B85M-G*6,300**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,200**Graphics Card*ZOTAC GTX 960 2G DDR5
*17,000*
*Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*4,800**Cabinet*Corsair Spec-1*3,500**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,500**Keyboard*Dragon War GK-001 Desert Eagle*750**Mouse*none*0**Total**58,550*


GTX 960 is worth that extra price.


----------



## sidster (Mar 17, 2015)

Probably gonna just add 2200 more, cuz I need 8 gb. This totals to 60k. Not gonna need optical drive  so 59k. How abt r9 280x?
BTW When is broadwell and amd rx 3xx gonna come? Should I wait for that?


----------



## asciif00 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Processor*Intel i5 4440
*10,500*
*CPU Cooler*stock0*Motherboard*Gigabyte B85M-D3H*5,800*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB 1866 MHz
*4,200*
*Graphics Card*ZOTAC GTX 960 2G DDR5*16,600*
*Power Supply*Antec VP450P 500 Watts
*2,300*
*Cabinet*Deepcool TESSRACT BF
*2,500*
*Internal Storage*Seagate Barracuda 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD
*3,400*
*Optical Drive*
none
0
*Monitor*Dell S2240L
*7,800*
*Keyboard*Logitech MK200
*800*
*Mouse*none*0**Total**53,900*



OP these are Lamington prices, the Cabinet is only available from KEN PLus on lamington. Else you can get the cabinet online @ 2750 from ebay.


----------



## sidster (Mar 18, 2015)

asciif00 said:


> *Processor*Intel i5 4440
> *10,500*
> *CPU Cooler*stock0*Motherboard*Gigabyte B85M-D3H*5,800*
> *Memory*Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB 1866 MHz
> ...



Online i am getting everything at 57789 for zotac gtx 960 amp edition and 55989 for zotac gtx 960. Which is better?
I'll also check local prices in a few days, as tomorrow is my last exam (10th boards) So i'll keep you updated as soon as i do.


----------



## asciif00 (Mar 18, 2015)

Go for ZOTAC GTX 960, the performance difference between the two cards is negligible.
And please give us the price breakdown of 55989. Which site are you ordering from?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

sidster said:


> Online i am getting everything at 57789 for zotac gtx 960 amp edition and 55989 for zotac gtx 960. Which is better?
> I'll also check local prices in a few days, as tomorrow is my last exam (10th boards) So i'll keep you updated as soon as i do.



Go for the 960 AMP! Edition. Its factory overclocked version of 960 and you can further overclock it too.


----------



## sidster (Mar 21, 2015)

Price Breakdown:-

i5 4440         :- Rs 12400
Asus B85M-G :- Rs 6347
Zotac GTX 960 OR 960 amp! :- Rs 15989 or 17799
Corsair CX500 :- Rs 3947
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM :- Rs 3699
Deepcool Tesseract BF :- Rs 2750
Corsair Vengeance 4GBX2 1600 MHz :- Rs 5600
Dell S2240L :- Rs 8999
Dragon War GK-001 Desert Eagle :- Rs 892

TOTAL: Rs 60,623 or 62,433
(Prices seem to have increased!)

Also is it worth buying refurbished or second hand goods? Which is better? Also from where should i get them?


----------



## asciif00 (Mar 21, 2015)

sidster said:


> Price Breakdown:-
> 
> i5 4440         :- Rs 12400
> Asus B85M-G :- Rs 6347
> ...




i5 4440         :- Rs 11441 (Snapdeal)
Gigabyte B85M-DS3H  :- Rs 5500 (Amazon)
Zotac GTX 960  :- Rs 15989 
Antec VP 500 Watts PSU :- Rs 3100 (Flipkart)
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM :- Rs 3699
Deepcool Tesseract BF :- Rs 2750
Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600MHZ 8 GB x 1 :- Rs 4625 (Snapdeal)
Dell S2240L :- Rs 8262 (Snapdeal)
Dragon War GK-001 Desert Eagle :- Rs 892
Total - 56258
OP there is no difference between Gigabyte B85M-DS3H and ASUS B85M-G so save yourself some cash.
The performance difference between 960 and AMP edition is less than 5 percent in terms of FPS, so don't waste your money on it.
There is no performance difference between Kingston and corsair RAMs
If have not changed the best prices that you got.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 22, 2015)

asciif00 said:


> i
> OP there is no difference between Gigabyte B85M-DS3H and ASUS B85M-G so save yourself some cash.


Actually there is...the last revision (3.0) has quite a few necessary components removed(phases,SMD capacitors) by GigaByte in order to reduce price.
So i would suggest to go with Asus B85M-G in this case since removal of those components will affect the stability and longevity of the system.


----------



## sidster (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry been some time since i posted. Kinda lacking money at the moment . But researching has no harm, right? So i wanted to know:
If i buy a amd fx 8350 , then which mobo should i buy?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2015)

Intel Core i5 4440 - 11000,
Asus B85M-G - 5500,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600MHz - 5600,
Deepcool Tesseract SW- 3300,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 3500,
Dell S2240L 21.5" LED IPS -7500,
Corsair CX500 - 3500,
Inno3d GTX 960 OC 2GB -14900,
Logitech MK200 -800.
TOTAL -55,400. 
​
- - - Updated - - -



sidster said:


> Sorry been some time since i posted. Kinda lacking money at the moment . But researching has no harm, right? So i wanted to know:
> If i buy a amd fx 8350 , then which mobo should i buy?



Going with AMD FX8320 needs a good 8 phase mobo which is costly + a dedicated GPU and you would not get GTX 960 then. So its better to go with the above specified config.


----------



## DK_WD (Apr 7, 2015)

sidster said:


> Sorry been some time since i posted. Kinda lacking money at the moment . But researching has no harm, right? So i wanted to know:
> If i buy a amd fx 8350 , then which mobo should i buy?


Hi [MENTION=303683]sidster[/MENTION],

If you are open for AMD configuration, maybe it will fulfill your requirements

AMD FX 8320
Gigabyte 970A DS3P
WD Blue 1TB
Corsair Vengeance 8GB
Seasonic S12II 520W

If you are looking for the Intel build, I also recommend you to go with the [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] configuration.

Hope it helps.


----------



## sidster (May 11, 2015)

Finally been able to convince dad for pc but on Emi. So where should but it from on emi in Pune? Also should I buy online? From where? 
And I am looking at msi gtx 960 100me edition. Are there any other ones better than that?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

sidster said:


> Finally been able to convince dad for pc but on Emi. So where should but it from on emi in Pune? Also should I buy online? From where?
> And I am looking at msi gtx 960 100me edition. Are there any other ones better than that?



Intel Core i5 4440 - 11500,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H - 5500,
Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz - 4500,
Deepcool Tesseract SW- 3300, (amazon.in)
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 4200,
Dell S2240L 21.5" LED IPS -8000,
Antec VP500 - 3100,
Zotac GTX 960 2GB -16000,
Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle -2900. (amazon.in)
TOTAL -59,000. 

You can buy via EMI from snapdeal or flipkart & amazon.in as above specified prices are from them.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 12, 2015)

You are over budget dramatically but I still can't help but suggest you a better monitor over that aging Dell,get HP 22Fi any day by spending a Rs 1500 more. Its a stunning display comes with HDMI and VGA cords!


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> You are over budget dramatically but I still can't help but suggest you a better monitor over that aging Dell,get HP 22Fi any day by spending a Rs 1500 more. Its a stunning display comes with HDMI and VGA cords!



The cheapest HP 22Fi anyone can get is from snapdeal for 9650.

Link:HP Pavilion 22fi 21.5-inch Diagonal IPS LED Backlit Monitor (C8H77A7) - Buy Online @ Rs.9650/- | Snapdeal.com


----------



## sumonpathak (May 12, 2015)

sidster said:


> Sorry been some time since i posted. Kinda lacking money at the moment . But researching has no harm, right? So i wanted to know:
> If i buy a amd fx 8350 , then which mobo should i buy?



get the 8370 95W edition along with a good mobo like m5a97 EVO


----------



## sidster (May 12, 2015)

I found out that asus b85m-g has gotten bad reviews and gigabyte b85m-d3h and msi b85m-g43 are better. Which should I buy as there is hardly any price difference. Also I still feel msi 100me gtx 960 is better than zotac. Is it worth the price? Also by zotac do u mean amp edition or the normal?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

sidster said:


> I found out that asus b85m-g has gotten bad reviews and gigabyte b85m-d3h and msi b85m-g43 are better. Which should I buy as there is hardly any price difference. Also I still feel msi 100me gtx 960 is better than zotac. Is it worth the price? Also by zotac do u mean amp edition or the normal?



Go with the following config with out doubt:

Intel Core i5 4440 - 11500,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H - 5500,
Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz - 4500,
Deepcool Tesseract SW- 3300, (amazon.in)
WD Caviar Blue 1TB - 4200,
Dell S2240L 21.5" LED IPS -8000,
Antec VP500 - 3100,
Zotac GTX 960 2GB(normal) -16000,
Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle -2900. (amazon.in)
TOTAL -59,000. 

You can buy via EMI from snapdeal or flipkart & amazon.in as above specified prices are from them. 						 

MSI 100ME GTX 960 has only 3 years warranty where as Zotac offers 2+3 yeasrs=5 years warranty if you register in their website after buying the GPU within 15 days.OK.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 12, 2015)

sidster said:


> I found out that asus b85m-g has gotten bad reviews and gigabyte b85m-d3h and msi b85m-g43 are better. Which should I buy as there is hardly any price difference. Also I still feel msi 100me gtx 960 is better than zotac. Is it worth the price? Also by zotac do u mean amp edition or the normal?



can you link us to some reviews? since there are some articles from credible sources that suggest gigabyte reduced the component quality in later revisions of D3H.
*www.digit.in/forum/cpu-motherboards/188811-discrepancy-pics-h81m-s1-b85m-ds3h-motherboard.html
*www.digit.in/forum/cpu-motherboards/189248-recent-revisional-changes-mid-low-end-intel-boards.html
Spot the differences: Gigabyte motherboard revisions present markedly different test results - B85M-HD3 revision differences, including test results | Hardware.Info United States
Recent revisional changes in mid and low end intel boards from gigabyte - TechARX Forums

i would suggest caution if you are thinking about the D3H.


----------



## sidster (May 13, 2015)

How do i find out which version of mobo am i gonna get?
btw i read on some sites that asus mobos dont offer good quality and longetivity. Is that true? Cuz i would like to buy asus over gigabyte (its golden).
Anyhow the links:-
Asus B85m-g or Gigabyte B85m-d3h
ASUS B85M-G vs MSI B85M G43 [Solved] - Asus - Motherboards
can ASUS B85M-G Motherboard support zotac gtx 970 - Zotac - Systems


----------



## sumonpathak (May 13, 2015)

sidster said:


> How do i find out which version of mobo am i gonna get?
> btw i read on some sites that asus mobos dont offer good quality and longetivity. Is that true? Cuz i would like to buy asus over gigabyte (its golden).



1.the version is written on the box.
2.i didnt really find anything to substabtiate that claim.

Also...you were talking about the B85*M*-G43..the thread in erodov is talking about B85-G43? whihc is priced at around 10,200/- 
So if your budget is increased to 10k then why not this? 
Asus B85-PRO GAMER LGA1150 / 4th Generation Motherboard: Amazon.in: Electronics

Also the last thread seems like the case of bad pairings


----------



## sidster (May 13, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> Also...you were talking about the B85*M*-G43..the thread in erodov is talking about B85-G43? whihc is priced at around 10,200/-
> So if your budget is increased to 10k then why not this?
> Asus B85-PRO GAMER LGA1150 / 4th Generation Motherboard: Amazon.in: Electronics


I didn't see the b85-g43 difference 
So my budget is still around 5000
So I guess I'll stick to ASUS b85m-g then.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 13, 2015)

sidster said:


> I didn't see the b85-g43 difference
> So my budget is still around 5000
> So I guess I'll stick to ASUS b85m-g then.



sadly...u have to go for tradeoffs at that range..now its upto you what u wanna trade off


----------



## sidster (May 14, 2015)

I guess I'll go with b85m-g at Amazon where it's available for 6200 
Is corsair cx500 better than antec vp500? Or any other?


----------



## cs4sid (May 15, 2015)

sidster said:


> I guess I'll go with b85m-g at Amazon where it's available for 6200
> Is corsair cx500 better than antec vp500? Or any other?


Try looking for it locally, I think 6.2k is a little overpriced, I got it for 5k something (can't remember the exact amout atm) from Delhi.
Antect Vp500p is good.


----------

